# Your thoughts Please - Paph. Tuffet



## GaryB (Aug 9, 2009)

This is (Paph. venustum x Paph. Virginia Moffett). I really like the spotted glossy petals with the green changing to red at the ends. Measurements compare well with awarded venustums, although petals are a little narrow
NS 10.3,8
DS 4.1,4
P 1.8,5.5

Let me know what you think. It's a keeper even if its not awardable.


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 9, 2009)

I like it  you can send it to Switzerland


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 9, 2009)

I like it..  Nice rich ocher tones..


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 9, 2009)

Good form and color, I think!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Aug 9, 2009)

Rather than comparing to venustum awards, it might be more valid to compare it to the one awarded Virginia Moffet ('Marion Junka' AM/AOS (81pts, NS 8.7, P 2.0 x 6.0)). Considering that had 4 flowers, you probably need to at least match that and hope the petals are wider on a more mature plant too. I bet it grows like a weed so perhaps you have a chance at that.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 9, 2009)

One flower vs. four never seem to matter at judging for me. It's a matter of catching the judges in the right mood at the right time.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 9, 2009)

NOt bad.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 9, 2009)

The color progression is fantastic - awardable or not. Just don't sit on your tuffet!


----------



## GaryB (Aug 9, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> The color progression is fantastic - awardable or not. Just don't sit on your tuffet!



And if I ever make a hybrid with it, we can call it Paph Curds and Whey:rollhappy:


----------



## GaryB (Aug 9, 2009)

PaphMadMan said:


> Rather than comparing to venustum awards, it might be more valid to compare it to the one awarded Virginia Moffet ('Marion Junka' AM/AOS (81pts, NS 8.7, P 2.0 x 6.0)). Considering that had 4 flowers, you probably need to at least match that and hope the petals are wider on a more mature plant too. I bet it grows like a weed so perhaps you have a chance at that.



I looked at the awards for both parents; venustum was the bigger flower although narrower petals. Plus it has strong similarities to venustum, which people are more familiar with. 

It does grow very well, hopefully the blooms will continue to improve.


----------



## slippertalker (Aug 10, 2009)

It's pretty nice considering that Paph Virginia Moffett is callosum x acmodontum.
Paph acmodontum is not commonly used and is a smallish flower, about the size of Paph venustum. Both parents contribute to the colorful petals.


----------



## noel (Aug 22, 2009)

wowi didn't realize it was a hybrid at first
looked like paph argus or urbanianum
but nice though
hope you can create nicer one and it will be awarded


----------



## Bolero (Aug 22, 2009)

It would be awardable in Australia.........well based on that picture I would be awarding it. 

I hope that brings you some comfort anyway.


----------

